# Pictures accident ...



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

....
Last week (Friday) after an oil change I left my car for few minutes in the Walmart parking lot.I found my car with a big scratch in the bumper .Half ofthe graphic was gone and windshield ...see the pics
















I don't have pics of the graphics because I already replaced it with a new one


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LAME. Sorry to hear about that.

Good news is I kinda like the new graphic.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> LAME. Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> Good news is I kinda like the new graphic.


U know how much will cost me to replace the windshield?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> U know how much will cost me to replace the windshield?



your insurance should do it for free


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Free if you have no deductible glass coverage on your insurance. Really depends on your insurance.

Sucks man, its one of those "wish i coulda caught em" kinda deals. Unfortunately we can't protect our cars wherever we go.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i'd fucking rape someone if i caught them touching my shit. sucks, but then, it could have been alot worse too i suppose.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn,
That bites. Hit and run people suck.

Seth


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> U know how much will cost me to replace the windshield?



JayL, I thought in another post you were moving to Florida. Down here it's free windshield replacement for sure. Sucks man, sorry to hear but at least touch-up paint doesn't look that bad when it's white. I just have one question. How in the world did you get a scratch on the bumper and a crack on your glass? That's an odd combination for Wal-Mart parking lot. I wonder if somebody dropped something on the glass, which bounced off and scratched the bumper.... but the odds of that are way low for that.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> your insurance should do it for free


I'll contact my insurance company tomorrow


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> JayL, I thought in another post you were moving to Florida. Down here it's free windshield replacement for sure. Sucks man, sorry to hear but at least touch-up paint doesn't look that bad when it's white. I just have one question. How in the world did you get a scratch on the bumper and a crack on your glass? That's an odd combination for Wal-Mart parking lot. I wonder if somebody dropped something on the glass, which bounced off and scratched the bumper.... but the odds of that are way low for that.


Yes I'm moving after my dughter finish school.No clue about the scratch and the windshield crack.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Damn,
> That bites. Hit and run people suck.
> 
> Seth


Lucky me was the windshield and not c/f hood.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

you should probably add some of that stuff to your insurance so its covered or else if it gets damaged your screwed.

Sounds more like vandalism than an accident to me.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Neil said:


> you should probably add some of that stuff to your insurance so its covered or else if it gets damaged your screwed.
> 
> Sounds more like vandalism than an accident to me.


Right Neil...I'll do that tomorrow


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

people are fu<kin stupid 
im sorry to hear that some white-trashy asshole who probably never owned a nice car had the nerve to damage your car and not even leave a note.
aint that about a bitch?


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

You should go back to the walmart and see if they have video survelance of the parking lot. Explain to them what happend and if your lucky maybe they will let you see the video and you can figure out what happened. Just an idea to possible catch the person who did it and then you wouldn't have to pay to get anything fixed. I think it'd be worth a shot.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Zman125 said:


> You should go back to the walmart and see if they have video survelance of the parking lot. Explain to them what happend and if your lucky maybe they will let you see the video and you can figure out what happened. Just an idea to possible catch the person who did it and then you wouldn't have to pay to get anything fixed. I think it'd be worth a shot.


Afetr 2 days of the "accident" the security manager calle me.The cameras wasn't working that day


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Damn,
> That bites. Hit and run people suck.
> 
> Seth


Damn right. Some white-trash asshole in a big ass hick truck clipped my friends blazer in a lot at night. He smashed the whole rear quarter panel and broke bumper clean off. Then the bastard stole the bumper too. If we find him, oohh.....


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

I went to Wal Mart one day after getting my 300ZX, I parked...normally...went inside for 5 minutes, to get something, don't remember what it was, and when I got to the back end of my car, I see this MAYBE 18 yr old kid, trying to see if he chipped my paint, or if it was just a scuff from his door...I was there, I saw it...I scared the holy hell out of this kid, and I told him if he lay another finger on my car I would break it...he's all like "My mom can pay for it, I swear. I didn't mean to" his buddy was still acting all badass, I cant do anything, I'm 25, and not about to get into a court dispute over a door chip...lol I told him I wont say anything, (I want to repaint it anyways) but if I ever see him near my car again..ANYWHERE....and stopped...nnudged by him, got in my car...and almost hit him when I backed out...I really wish I was younger and could beat the hell out of some stupid mama's boy.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

There seems to be a lot of misfortune on the board lately. Hope it's not a trend.


----------

